# john deere 2010



## jd2010 (Mar 6, 2012)

how do i activate my glow plugs and tell if there working


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

jd2010 said:


> how do i activate my glow plugs and tell if there working


Are you trying to do this with the plugs in or out of the engine? If in, read your owners manual and follow starting instructions. If out, just hook them up to a battery and the tips should heat up red. Bye


----------



## rockwood84 (Jan 8, 2013)

key to the left for 3 minutes put throttle 1/2 way crank if it don't start hit the glow plugs 3 minutes and crank again.


----------

